# Power went out



## jsk53 (Sep 10, 2015)

In the middle of doing a 5 pound batch of beef sticks on my MES 30. Power went out about an hour ago. At thzt time the IT was 113. Now down to 99 degrees.  The power is supposed to be back on in about 45 minutes. Question is are the sticks dead or can I restart the smoker and continue until done?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 10, 2015)

Answered in your other thread.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 10, 2015)

The cure covered you on the safety issue. You could have let them smoke at ambient temp for a couple of days and been fine...JJ


----------



## jsk53 (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks...I went ahead and they just came off the smoker. Look and taste fine.  I just didn't know if going up and down in temp while smoking would be a bad thing. Hooray for Cure#1... I appreciate the help.

Jeff


----------

